# Might be in for a rouugh time..



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Weather/snow forcast for this weekend... Hope it doesn't happen. That small 2'-3' is where we live. If it *really* does seem that it will materialize I'll be putting the chains on the truck in case we need to get out for an emergency.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Depends on what you call "rough"! :icon_whistling:

(crosses fingers) My ST1032 should be ready to go by then and I'd love a chance to see what the thing can do!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm very happy that I decided last week to get all the blowers out to make sure they all start and run. Hopefully I won't need them but I want to be ready just in case. I also have been wiring up a whole house backup generator too. I had to do quite a bit of rework to the elec. panel and while I had all my electrician's tools out I went ahead and added a small subfeed box to supply the addition we're building.I'm happy it's all done. 
We'll go to the store and get maybe a bit of extra food so we don't have to go out if it does snow a lot.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I generally swap to snow tires on Thanksgiving weekend.
It's been so mild lately, I still have not swapped to snows ! I hate gummi bears..

It's still in the ocean brewing, based on yesterdays forecast. Gives me a good reason to cycle the fuel canisters I filled up back in October I suppose. Dump in car, and get some fresh gas


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

One of my two machines will be in service this weekend if it pans out the way they're expecting. My repowered Storm 2410 will be running its first storm if we get anything. My Toro 521 needs a new bushing installed and probably won't get done in time to have it running on the weekend


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

*Winter storm forecast to wallop East Coast by Friday*

Winter storm forecast to wallop East Coast by Friday

"A potent winter storm is forecast to bring heavy snow and howling winds to the East Coast by Friday, potentially closing roads and schools, cancelling flights and causing power outages.

The metro areas in and around Washington, D.C., Philadelphia, New York City and Boston could all see heavy snow from the storm, according to AccuWeather.

Blizzard conditions are possible, meaning winds of 35 mph and visibility of only 1/4 mile for at least three hours.

This could be the first storm in 13 years to dump a foot of snow on the entire Northeast megalopolis, Weather.com reported. More than 50 million people could be affected by snowfall heavy enough to disrupt travel by road, rail, and air.

Along the coast, high winds and pounding surf could lead to beach erosion, according to WeatherBell meteorologist Ryan Maue. The full moon will exacerbate the chance of coastal flooding as tides will be higher than average.

The areas at greatest risk for coastal flooding and beach erosion are in New Jersey, Long Island and southern New England."


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

We'll see! It could blow east out to sea prior to reaching Boston area..
If not, we're in for a doosie!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

what are you worried about? the weatherman can't even predict the weather for today let alone four days from now


----------



## mastaboog749 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm expecting work in the Boston area for the weekend. Hoping I get my ST824 running mean by then.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

The snow plow guys have got to be excited!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> what are you worried about? the weatherman can't even predict the weather for today let alone four days from now


The only reliable method of weather prediction-


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

uberT said:


> The snow plow guys have got to be excited!


I get more excited with the 4'' we got yesterday. After last year it should be a cake walk


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Another Snowmagedden possible. Hopefully you won't get much of the heavy wet stuff!


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm excited! My Cub Cadet did awesome in the snowmageddon storm last Winter, and this Winter my Jeep has a lift and better tires! Play time!


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Sad and glad that western NY will be left out of the action. Sad I won't get much if any snow, glad that the weekend folks at work won't be stuck there.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Now you see it now you don't. No sign of it in the forecast now. I might be back though.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

The prediction for here is its going to blow out to sea. After last season, I don't mind.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Same here: it looks like "snowmageddon" is going to turn out to be "flurrymageddon". :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

*Major winter storm forecast to slam East Coast*

*Major winter storm forecast to slam East Coast*

Major winter storm forecast to slam East Coast


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I hear the storm has been named jona or Jonas, I have a co-worker name Jonas and if the storm is anything like him don't expect much


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

taking the pick up truck to shop rite tomorrow.
gonna fill it up with eggs, milk and bread.
already have a weeks supply of booze.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm hoping for a doozy to put this Ariens to the test


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

brickcity said:


> taking the pick up truck to shop rite tomorrow.
> gonna fill it up with eggs, milk and bread.
> already have a weeks supply of booze.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

brickcity said:


> taking the pick up truck to shop rite tomorrow.
> gonna fill it up with eggs, milk and bread.
> already have a weeks supply of booze.


yer truck runs on eggs , milk and bread !!?? a lil cinnamon and your exhaust would smell like french toast !!:smiley-whacky017:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

nwcove said:


> yer truck runs on eggs , milk and bread !!?? a lil cinnamon and your exhaust would smell like french toast !!:smiley-whacky017:


 :funnypost:


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ELaw said:


> Depends on what you call "rough"! :icon_whistling:
> 
> (crosses fingers) My ST1032 should be ready to go by then and I'd love a chance to see what the thing can do!


What happens if it isn't up to the task?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

ztnoo said:


> *Major winter storm forecast to slam East Coast*
> 
> Major winter storm forecast to slam East Coast


We're at the northern tip of the dark area. May possiblt get a good hammering. I seriously hope not.


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

How many eggs per mile you get with your truck.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I stocked up on TP, just in case. The rest I can run out of, that stuff....no.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

http://www.weather.com/storms/winter/news/winter-storms-jonas-new-things-to-know


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

OK - OK, I get it - you guys are gonna get to play this weekend --- Jeesh :>/

How about some video's fo rthe rest of us poor saps huh? I need some blower porn..... er wait a minute, that didn't sound right huh? Ya know what I mean!! ;>P


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

skutflut said:


> What happens if it isn't up to the task?


I'll cry? :icon_whistling:

Sadly it's beginning to look like "the task" will be removing about 1/2" of snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ELaw said:


> I'll cry? :icon_whistling:
> 
> Sadly it's beginning to look like "the task" will be removing about 1/2" of snow.


I've been thinking of picking up a toro decal for my broom


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah but for the full effect you'll have to paint it red...


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Than you can come down my way and test it again at my place. I have been testing my 1971 Ariens machine for the last 30 years. Getting tired of taking all of these tests and luckily, she's passed every test. Trust me, she'll pass. Do your home work and you'll pass every test.  



Elt31987 said:


> I'm hoping for a doozy to put this Ariens to the test


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

What my three concerns are if we do get a good amount of snow from this storm is: 
(1) I adjusted my skid shoes before I brought our machine out so I do not really know what she'll clear down to . 
(2) I also changed the belt which I think I have it at the correct tension, but I am not really sure. 
(3) I also do not know what this past summers chute modification will do for me yet. So I am sort of at the... I have to see how she runs stage because she has not seen any snow yet this season. 
Other than that, I have plenty of gas and I am ready for what ever hits us. 
Any way, just stay calm and relax and prepare for what we get. Check your machines over, check the oil levels and maybe go over the procedure of starting your machine and how to operate it correctly. Check around your property for obstructions. Check the front of your house at the street for road obstructions and such. Even go over what you wear for sno thro attire. Maybe a little prep on the shovels.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

We are getting about 11" in Jersey. Gonna try the new Toro Snowmaster


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

forecast as of 4 pm today for Philadelphia and vicinity:

Blizzard Watch

Statement as of 3:58 PM EST on January 21, 2016


... Blizzard watch remains in effect from Friday evening through
Sunday morning... 

* locations... southeastern Pennsylvania... southwestern New 
Jersey... northern Delaware... and Maryland's upper Eastern 
Shore.

* Hazard types... potential for blizzard conditions with heavy 
snow... strong winds and blowing snow.

* Snow accumulations... 10 to 16 inches possible.


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

looks like here I will only get to use my mini mtd 2 stage if that. I was hoping to get a good amount to see how my ariens restore works in snow. i really want to get out and "play" with my toys.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

From Annapolis MD...


I've been lucky so I sit on 13 acres of hardwood in the Mid-Atlantic Piedmont and my driveway is 600 ft. long.
I'd really like to see a couple of feet of light, dry, fluffy snow . It would be a joy to move that. (What's wrong with us?)
What I fear, and what seems possible, is 2 feet if wet heavy snow that will clog my machine and be a major pain in the [email protected]@. 
Worse, and something that I've feared for a long time, is an ice storm. We have them on occasion and for those that have never seen a bad ice storm, they are tragic. 
We had one here a few years ago and the top third of all the hardwood forests in the area (oak, hickory, beech and the like) lost the top third of the trees. Not just a few branches but nothing growing were it once was. It looked like someone came through with a chain saw and cut the top third of the trees off. Heartbreaking! It was impossible to walk in the forest afterward for several years because of all the debris. And that's not addressing lose of power to folks homes in freezing temps. It can kill.
Here's hoping for cold temps and dry snow!
Good luck to all.

Did I mention that we are looking at 50mph winds?


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Good luck to all of you in the path of the storm! Remember to bundle up and take breaks. The machines won't care about the cold, but the men and women will.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

More good advice SciPhi



sciphi said:


> Good luck to all of you in the path of the storm! Remember to bundle up and take breaks. The machines won't care about the cold, but the men and women will.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

All ready to go here in southern new jersey. Predicted totals 14 to 18 inches. Ran the snowblower for a few minutes yesterday just to make sure all was well. Ran both backup generators and am ready to go.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

You lucky dogs! They're still calling for 1" in my area 

Well, however it shakes out, be safe !!


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Small engine mechanics are going to see a spike in their workload next week.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Hang on to your hats, boys. Looks like VA is already seeing snow, and should see the most. Grab some extra shear pins if you have a chance today.

I'm a little worried up here because the forecasters don't agree on expected amounts, but all agree that the track and speed of the storm is hard to predict, and with just the right change (more north and slower), we could get whacked too.

Ever since the Blizzard of 78, the stores up here not only run out of bread and milk, but also potato chips for some weird reason...

Mike


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

mikeinri said:


> Hang on to your hats, boys. Looks like VA is already seeing snow, and should see the most. Grab some extra shear pins if you have a chance today.
> 
> I'm a little worried up here because the forecasters don't agree on expected amounts, but all agree that the track and speed of the storm is hard to predict, and with just the right change (more north and slower), we could get whacked too.
> 
> ...


Do they run out of beer? Not much to be gained by worrying about what the storm brings (says he who is not in the path of it) It will do what it wants, and then the cleanup begins. 

The guys who forecast this stuff are always guessing at the best of times. Funniest thing I notice about big storms any time of year, is the CNN and other big outlets like to put their expensive talent out in the middle of the mess to show how crappy the weather is. Saw one reporter get clobbered by a wave and knocked off her feet a year or so ago in some big summer blow on the east coast.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Latest update for our area here in S.C. Pa.... Biggest concern is for the older folks around us. I'm going to chain up the truck in case someone has an emergency and needs to get out.
That "south of route 30" remark is where we are...:t09015:


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Good thinking , chaining up the truck before the storm 
Everyone stay safe down there . Hopefully the road crews and power crews have some extra help either en route or on ready standby from your northern neighbors.


----------



## mastaboog749 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm totally bummed it looks like it's hitting south of Boston now. I might still get 1-3 inches which I'll still have some work but I really wanted to try out the ST824 with the Paddle Kit in some heavy snow. I even found Snow Jet at Home Depot and picked some up was going to start spraying my 3 blowers today. Claims it builds up over time? Only have 1 Paddle kit installed right now on my newer 8 HP but its to show my paving boss and my friends how much a difference the kit makes, but I do plan to install it on all of them. Ended up using an old Mack Truck mudflap for the rubber. All you guys that do get hit best of luck!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Arrrrr, and stay safe all.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

skutflut said:


> Do they run out of beer? Not much to be gained by worrying about what the storm brings (says he who is not in the path of it) It will do what it wants, and then the cleanup begins.
> 
> The guys who forecast this stuff are always guessing at the best of times. Funniest thing I notice about big storms any time of year, is the CNN and other big outlets like to put their expensive talent out in the middle of the mess to show how crappy the weather is. Saw one reporter get clobbered by a wave and knocked off her feet a year or so ago in some big summer blow on the east coast.


Not sure about the beer. I drink a somewhat rare variety, and rarely drink at home, so I don't notice. Plus, I always have a good supply of rum on hand...

You're right about placement of reporters. NBC has almost lost Al Roker once or twice. 

But, it's not just the weather reporters, I've noticed. The local news here has a lovely habit of sending their reporters into the field, regardless of weather, to cover all sorts of stories. I remember one time seeing some poor female reporter looking like a drowned rat because they made her report live, outside in the pouring rain, in front of a courthouse at 11 pm, to discuss what happened in that courthouse earlier that morning. Like we wouldn't have believed her if she was sitting in the studio???

Mike


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - they are all over the map on guesses for you guys. Not sure if I'm jealous or not? Guess I'll just go skiing where we have "fake" snow instead! Hope you stay safe and get out of it easy.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

from Annapolis MD...

The storm is finally here. So far so good. It's only been snowing for about 3 hours and the winds haven't arrived. We have maybe 3 inches of nice, dry, light snow. Wahoo! I was fearful that it would be a wet snow. 
Forecast are for 17ins. here by 6AM Saturday with the snow ending Sunday about 3AM or so. The winds are due to arrive about 9 this evening. 
Those winds are forecast to be 30 mph sustained with gusts to 65. The winds are a concern as I live, essentially, in the woods and trees coming down is a real possibility. 
I'm about as prepared as I can be. The snowblower's ready, the chain saw is gassed up, hurricane lamps are at hand so I think it's time for a drink.
With luck this will be fun!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

pfn said:


> from Annapolis MD...
> 
> The storm is finally here. So far so good. It's only been snowing for about 3 hours and the winds haven't arrived. We have maybe 3 inches of nice, dry, light snow. Wahoo! I was fearful that it would be a wet snow.
> Forecast are for 17ins. here by 6AM Saturday with the snow ending Sunday about 3AM or so. The winds are due to arrive about 9 this evening.
> ...


sounds like you have it covered !! stay safe.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

mikeinri said:


> Not sure about the beer. I drink a somewhat rare variety, and rarely drink at home, so I don't notice. Plus, I always have a good supply of rum on hand...
> 
> You're right about placement of reporters. NBC has almost lost Al Roker once or twice.
> 
> ...


So what happened in the court house earlier that morning??? Don't leave us hanging :huh:


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

I have no idea at this point, that was over 10 years ago, but they still do it all the time...

Our forecast hasn't really changed, something like 5 inches or less. Lots of winds over 50 MPH, however. 

I keep forgetting to go out and test-start the blower! :banghead:

As for the beer, they had plenty when I went out earlier tonight. But, we're not under a blizzard warning, so maybe that's not a fair test?

Mike


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Bangor Police post winter tips for Mid-Atlantic states in path of blizzard - WGME - Portland ME Top Stories - News, Sports, Weather, Traffic


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

lol - yeah that's a good summary for you guys.... the media pretty much says your gonna die..... I guess that's the alternative way out! :>P


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have yet to go outside and blow snow. If it keeps up though, I may have to. It's looking like a foot has fallen and we're getting hammered even now. Fortunately it appears to be fairly light, fluffy snow. Bad part is the wind. Very hard to blow snow when the wind changes and shifts direction. I'll hwve some pics but I'll have to delete some of my older attachments because Ive used up all my space..


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

15" on the ground here and blowing around. They say it could go to 24" by tonight. Haven't decided when I'll get out there. I'll probably wait until tomorrow when it's all over.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> I have yet to go outside and blow snow. If it keeps up though, I may have to. It's looking like a foot has fallen and we're getting hammered even now. Fortunately it appears to be fairly light, fluffy snow. Bad part is the wind. Very hard to blow snow when the wind changes and shifts direction. I'll hwve some pics but I'll have to delete some of my older attachments because Ive used up all my space..


 Bet you are wishing that you finished the west wing on your flat. earlier.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

markd said:


> 15" on the ground here and blowing around. They say it could go to 24" by tonight. Haven't decided when I'll get out there. I'll probably wait until tomorrow when it's all over.


still waiting to break the 32 mark here in the paradise city.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Bet you are wishing that you finished the west wing on your flat. earlier.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


Nah. It's no big deal. I've dealt with building under worse conditions. It'll be done when oit's done. It's all good.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

The storm appears to be tracking to the north a bit more than originally forecast.
The Weather Channel is now saying NYC will probably get 18-24".
Previously they were saying 6-12".
That's going to change the dynamics over the next few days for a lot of people.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

This morning in Annapolis, MD...

10:30AM now and there is maybe 14 -17ins. of snow. I can't say it's a wet snow thankfully but I'm not sure it dry either. It makes a nice snowball but it's too light to throw any distance. I don't remember snow like this. 
There has been a lull in the action here for the last 3 hours and the winds they were calling for never came to pass. We had 10 to 20 mph winds not the 30 forecast and certainly not the 60mph gusts predicted. Sometimes you're just lucky.
My drive is about 600 ft long and fairly steep. For the first time I was thankful for the tracks on my 32" Ariens Pro. I have been a vocal opponent of tracks but I doubt I could have completed my drive with wheels. The tracks were spinning at times coming up the hill and I can't imagine wheels doing the job. I may have to get off my high horse with respect to tracks. There are times when they are what's needed. 
As far as the rest of the job my blower did was interesting. My Ariens Pro got a work out. On the first pass taking a full bucket I had to travel at the second to slowest speed and even with that the rpm dropped to 2000. The engine was lugging but it kept on going so I guess I can't complain. All in all I have to say I'm pleased with my machine and have new respect for the tracks. 
We are forecast for another 5 to 7 ins today and they keep saying the winds will meet their predictions of 30mph sustained with much higher gusts. We'll see. I'm glad I got out during the lull to get biggest portion of the job done as I not convinced that my Ariens Pro could have moved 20+ ins of snow in a reasonable fashion or at all. 
I'm tucked in now with absolutely nothing to do but watch the birds at the feededs. It's not a good day to be a bird. Good luck to them.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

The snow is up to 18" on my deck. I can't tell if it is drifting or not where my yardstick is located. I decided to take the blower out (Toro 826) as soon as I get my pot of beef stew going. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to try out my new Honda 720. Here are a few pics of my deck.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

markd said:


> The snow is up to 18" on my deck. I can't tell if it is drifting or not where my yardstick is located. I decided to take the blower out (Toro 826) as soon as I get my pot of beef stew going. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to try out my new Honda 720. Here are a few pics of my deck.


 Yeah sure you Betcha' we used to get those kind of storms. here in the frozen tundra. many, many moons ago.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:k:k:k:


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

We're starting to get flakes up here in MA. Breeze is picking up too. Got the blower running this morning, should be ready to go.

TWC said there were three thousand cars abandoned on a freeway in KY this morning? Did I hear that correctly?

Stay safe guys!

Mike


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

markd said:


> The snow is up to 18" on my deck. I can't tell if it is drifting or not where my yardstick is located. I decided to take the blower out (Toro 826) as soon as I get my pot of beef stew going. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to try out my new Honda 720. Here are a few pics of my deck.


 Pretty pics  Let us know how the blowers do as well as the pot O' beef stew comes out


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

I haven't even had to gas up the Bob Cat for a snow like that around here for the past few years. The Toro CCR's have been able to handle the recent winters just fine. Have fun cleaning up after your big snow storm.


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

mastaboog749 said:


> I'm totally bummed it looks like it's hitting south of Boston now. I might still get 1-3 inches which I'll still have some work but I really wanted to try out the ST824 with the Paddle Kit in some heavy snow. I even found Snow Jet at Home Depot and picked some up was going to start spraying my 3 blowers today. Claims it builds up over time? Only have 1 Paddle kit installed right now on my newer 8 HP but its to show my paving boss and my friends how much a difference the kit makes, but I do plan to install it on all of them. Ended up using an old Mack Truck mudflap for the rubber. All you guys that do get hit best of luck!


I tried the snow jet last year that I also got at h.d.. I was curious if it did what it said as it sounded good. i did not find it any better than pam ,wd-40, or rem oil with the Teflon, or any other product in that category. I used 2 cans over the course of the winter season on one sb to try it out. it helped some at first but does not seem to stay or build up. not even close to fluid film, that imho is the best by far. i spray most of the sb with fliud film and then spray a cloth with it and wipe the handle bars and such to prevent rust and corrosion. I get the spray cans at the local napa


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Snow update: 20" on my deck. Just came in from doing my driveway and walk. Probably a little less snow on the driveway then on the deck. My Toro 826 worked well as it always does. After the initial pass, I did all the rest with only 1/2 the bucket in 2nd gear. I have the friction disk set up for the highest possible speed in top gear, so it barely moves in 1st, so 1st is basically worthless. This was not the best setup for this storm. Now that I have the Honda 720 for smaller events, I won't need the higher speed on the Toro, so I'm going to reset the drive setup for more speed in 1st gear. Anyway, it's still snowing, so I'll have another go at it tomorrow, maybe with the Honda, if we don't get too much more snow. Below is a pic I took after a couple passes.

Oh yeah, my beef stew is looking good. It still needs a few more hours.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

ztnoo said:


> The storm appears to be tracking to the north a bit more than originally forecast.
> The Weather Channel is now saying NYC will probably get 18-24".
> Previously they were saying 6-12".
> That's going to change the dynamics over the next few days for a lot of people.


yes that was original forecast. have around 18" right now and it's still coming down hard. had to fire up the snowblower twice so far for the dog.
can't tell by looking at it was ever plowed. windy light snow with 3"drift piles.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Storm total-24" on my deck, a little less in the front of the house. To recap, I used the Toro yesterday in about 18s" and today I used the new Honda 720 on the 6" that fell later. Both machines worked very well. I never used a SS before so that will take a little getting use to. I'll probably do a review in the Honda section. Quite a storm. They said it was the forth largest snowfall in Philly since they started keeping records. This is a pic of the driveway when I was done:


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks great, Mark! Is your driveway two cars wide?

We only got about 7-8 inches up here, which was more than the forecast (some stations were still saying 1-3 inches yesterday morning), hard to tell exactly what fell with all the drifting. My Honda 1332 ate it up...

Mike


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

mikeinri said:


> We're starting to get flakes up here in MA. Breeze is picking up too. Got the blower running this morning, should be ready to go.
> 
> TWC said there were three thousand cars abandoned on a freeway in KY this morning? Did I hear that correctly?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised at all, I got stranded in Williamstown Ky. several times when I drove big trucks between Montreal Canada and Knoxville, Tn


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Mike, yep two cars wide. Not sure if I got all the way on the sides. EOD was pretty bad. Very hard packed and about 3' high and 4' wide. The Toro would dig under it and I would have to back up and cut the overhang with a shovel. I did it in very small slices. I don't like to abuse that old 826. 
The Honda worked great, but not as much fun as moving deep snow with the two stage Toro.

They were spot on with our forecast, but really screwed up north of us. They were forecasting something like 8-10" for Allentown, PA and they got 30". I think NYC also got a lot more then forecasted. Considering that they knew this one was coming a week in advance, while it was a little blip in the Pacific, it still was pretty impressive forecasting.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

markd said:


> They were spot on with our forecast, but really screwed up north of us.


They screwed up here in SE CT, but on the low side. They were saying 10-15 inches here, but we got 5-6 at the most.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, it was "sno" big deal after all. Yeh, we did get lots of snow. I'm estimating somewhere between 24"-28". Winds were the major issue. I spent a total of 7 hours outside keeping the sidewalks clean from the corner down to where some other blower took up. Also kept the driveway blown out. Sunday morning, church was cancelled so I spent an additional 5 hours helping our several neighbors. They're all older so I got their walks/driveways all cleared out.The older neighbor next door bought a Troy Bilt last year, a bigger one maybe a 28" bucket? Not sure. I didn't bother to look at the size. He asked me if I wanted to use it so I did and I have to admit I was pleasantly surprised how well it moved snow. The controls aren't anything to brag on but it did what it was designd to do so that's a good thing. His driveway is pretty steep and he didn't have chains on it but it has some really nice tires on it and it never spun. 
My Sno Tek 7/24 held it's own but I worked that thing like a rented mule. Little small for what we had but again, it did what it was designed to do and I'm very pleased with it. I have admit it did do some spinning but it has some of the crappiest tires on it I've ever seen on a snowblower. I'm not going to bother to change them because we'll probably not see a snow like this again in my lifetime. Still, the little spinning it did do isn't worth me buying chains. I didn't bother with the little Toro 5/21. Snow was way too deep for it. I'm happy. Life goes on.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice to know you got everyone dug out , even yourself


----------

